# 2nd career change..Advice needed (switched into wealth management)



## dodder (Mar 15, 2010)

I will keep this brief..

- 30 year male, graduated with a diploma in Architectural Technology
- Worked in the industry for 5 years and decided its just not for me nor do I believe its a stable industry
- Turned to my true passion in life (found this out late in my college studies) I have a passion for the markets, forex etc.. secondary passion in wealth management.

In preparation for this transition I have taken and completed my CSC course..

Ideally I would like to work in a discount brokerage.. finding out its harder then it appears to get a job..

I live in Toronto..

Any advice is welcomed..

PS: I plan to read how to make friends and influence people to help with my sales training..

PPS: the image verification to post is really annoying 
Dodder


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Not sure why you want to work for a discount brokerage - I imagine most of the jobs there are back office/technical and marketing.

If you are interested in wealth management, look at that kind of company - banks etc.

You might want to look at getting the CFP.


----------



## dodder (Mar 15, 2010)

FP: yes definitely CFP after I have a year of experience etc and I can start taking courses.. I am a full on believer of continually taking courses to improve at whatever you are doing in life.. "reach for the top" type stuff.. I just cant afford to go back to school for 4 more years to get a business degree (BCOMM) and then look for work.. 

Working at a discount brokerage on the phones in their call centre.. you gain more experience then sitting as a teller in a bank somewhere..

At least that is what I have been told by many people who work in the industry


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm taking CFP right now.. $500 a course.. 6 courses over 3-6mo terms each depending on your pace. 

There are non-teller jobs available and/or you can use that to transfer to another position. Plus, working at a bank the benefit are good and they would likely contribute to your education costs.

Some food for thought


----------

